# Opinions, please?



## NeedToKnow (Aug 20, 2012)

I got a message from Groupon the other day, for this thing called an EcoSphere. It was a neat little aquarium, if you can call it that.
Basically what it is is a glass sphere, with a plant, some shrimp and some micro-organisms in it. The smallest one is $79, and they say the aquarium is self sustaining, only needing light.
What are your thoughts on this? Is it worth the money?
Ecosphere Associates, Inc.: Closed Ecosystem, Self Contained Aquarium


----------



## MiamiLeos (Sep 11, 2011)

I've seen those. They're neat for about five mins, then you start to realize that part of the joy we get out of aquariums is caring for them and with this, all you do it look at it. It would be nice for like an office or something, but with shipping it would cost $105 for a four inch sphere. And what happens if a shrimp dies? It stays in there obviously, so you have to look at a dead carcass until it decomposes and clouds up all the water? Idk.. like I said, it's neat, and this is just my $0.2


----------



## NeedToKnow (Aug 20, 2012)

Fair enough. I was thinking about for the desk in my room, but I thought $79 was a bit much. On Groupon it was $49 + $5 shipping, but I missed the deal, so I was trying to decide if it was worth full price.


----------



## MiamiLeos (Sep 11, 2011)

I think if you're looking for something for your desk a saltwater nano would be much more entertaining and rewarding  They make them as small as 2 gallons I think


----------



## NeedToKnow (Aug 20, 2012)

I wish. They are just too expensive, and I don't have that kind of money. If you have a link or anything to a website with cheap nano's, please share. Thanks


----------



## MiamiLeos (Sep 11, 2011)

Omg I so understand! There would be no way I'd be able to afford a SW if I didnt get deals. Craigslist is great. I'm getting my new setup this week and for a really good price. I have seen quite a few nanos on there too. You never know what you can find there. You can also wait for the chain stores to have sales and bring in coupons on top of that to make it affordable.


----------



## NeedToKnow (Aug 20, 2012)

Good idea! I'll have to start checking craigslist. Right now I'm planning a FW tank, but I've always really liked the look of SW.


----------



## MiamiLeos (Sep 11, 2011)

Yea a little FW for your desk would be adorable! Here's a cute one for a not so bad price

Tom Mini Deco 1 Gal Kit


----------



## NeedToKnow (Aug 20, 2012)

That would be perfect for my betta. He is in a bowl right now, and I hate having to clean it. I might just buy that. Thanks


----------



## MiamiLeos (Sep 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Flear (Oct 5, 2012)

the eco-sphere is a sealed self-sustaining saltwater aquarium/snow-globe (do not shake)

the brine shrimp in it do die, and they do breed and the whole thing is self-sustaining.

from what i've read the only maintenance you may be required to do is clean the glass with it's magnetic cleaner so algae doesn't take over the surface and everything inside would die

the smaller eco-sphere (if i remember correctly) has a garantee of about 6mo. the larger ones come with a 1year guarantee. some eco-spheres have continued running for over 10 years, ... this well exceeds any life-expectancy of the shrimp that inhabit the eco-sphere.

otherwise i could rant about people who fear what could go wrong without any idea of what is actually going on, but insist "would never work" for the only reason because they have never seen it. this is the biggest hindrance to creative genius to the world. the simple folk who would hold others back from perusing their dreams because they are scared to try.

yet isn't all invention by people who wouldn't take "no" for an answer ?


----------

